# Buying steroids in turkey?



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

I am going on holiday to turkey at the end of June and a friend told me that you can buy gear over the counter in the pharmacies, I did not realise this was possible. Has anyone got any experience from doing this?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Went their 3 years on the trot mate went to pharmacies in each town I stayed in and they had nothing every time


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

1manarmy said:


> Went their 3 years on the trot mate went to pharmacies in each town I stayed in and they had nothing every time


Oh I must have been misinformed then, Got me excited for a moment haha


----------



## Brettdemir (Dec 15, 2013)

No you haven,t been misinformed, steroids are available over the counter in Turkish ezcane (word for pharmacy).

Where are you going? Big cities like Istanbul have the best range of gear. Generally Bayer Primo amps - a really good buy, Bayer proviron, a tablet of test undecoate for trt called testocaps virigen (though its apparently useless for bodybuilding) are available in every big pharmacy. Pharma Sustanon is much harder to find and is deca durabolin. Apparently they are no longer made in turkey.Also available is arimidex, clomid and dostinex..tamoxifen is harder to find. Pfizer HGH is also seen but it,s very pricey. Look at my earlier posts for directions on Istanbul.. Don't know about pregnyl hcg I had a load from Serbia and didn,t ask. Some places even sell a ugl called NAS pharma in amps, which says made in Malta but looks Turkish to me judging at the packaging...brought some tren ace it was really strong.


----------



## big si (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought a load when i was over on my honeymoon with no problems the pharmacy was more than helpful, they even ordered extra in for the next day as they didn't have everything i wanted.

In terms of steroids all i could get was primo amps and anadrol tabs, ancilliaries are readily available and cheap, i.e nolva, clomid, proviron and a T3/T4 mix called Bitiron which was litterally pennies.

Only advice i was given by pharmacist was to keep your receipt with the gear as if Turkish customs stop you on the way out all they care about is if you have paid the countries sales tax (like our VAT).


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Brettdemir said:


> No you haven,t been misinformed, steroids are available over the counter in Turkish ezcane (word for pharmacy).
> 
> Where are you going? Big cities like Istanbul have the best range of gear. Generally Bayer Primo amps - a really good buy, Bayer proviron, a tablet of test undecoate for trt called testocaps virigen (though its apparently useless for bodybuilding) are available in every big pharmacy. Pharma Sustanon is much harder to find and is deca durabolin. Apparently they are no longer made in turkey.Also available is arimidex, clomid and dostinex..tamoxifen is harder to find. Pfizer HGH is also seen but it,s very pricey. Look at my earlier posts for directions on Istanbul.. Don't know about pregnyl hcg I had a load from Serbia and didn,t ask. Some places even sell a ugl called NAS pharma in amps, which says made in Malta but looks Turkish to me judging at the packaging...brought some tren ace it was really strong.


I am going to icmeler. thanks that is helpful I might have to shop around and try find some sust and deca


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

meateon said:


> I am going to icmeler. thanks that is helpful I might have to shop around and try find some sust and deca


Icmeler has just a tiny pharmacy with not much in it if I remember correctly, may be wrong.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

UkWardy said:


> Icmeler has just a tiny pharmacy with not much in it if I remember correctly, may be wrong.


Maybe marmaris its only down the road? Might try bodrum too that isnt very far either


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

meateon said:


> Maybe marmaris its only down the road? Might try bodrum too that isnt very far either


Yeah they're both only a bus trip away OP


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would advise not to take them back with you in your suit case. Could get in trouble (depending on where you fly to.) just send them to yourself in a small packet if you live in a country where these things are illegal. That's how i did it a while back. And it cleared customs without problems


----------



## petem73 (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys I am in Icmeler at the moment.the chemist here is small but he has sustanon in by aspen at £2.50 per 1ml vial.prima by bayer at £2.androgel but didn't get a price.he only had ventolin inhaler but said he can order tabs in.gmarmarisnot much in marmaris they have loads of chemists but not a good choice of stuff


----------



## Yana (May 14, 2015)

Brettdemir said:


> No you haven,t been misinformed, steroids are available over the counter in Turkish ezcane (word for pharmacy).
> 
> Where are you going? Big cities like Istanbul have the best range of gear. Generally Bayer Primo amps - a really good buy, Bayer proviron, a tablet of test undecoate for trt called testocaps virigen (though its apparently useless for bodybuilding) are available in every big pharmacy. Pharma Sustanon is much harder to find and is deca durabolin. Apparently they are no longer made in turkey.Also available is arimidex, clomid and dostinex..tamoxifen is harder to find. Pfizer HGH is also seen but it,s very pricey. Look at my earlier posts for directions on Istanbul.. Don't know about pregnyl hcg I had a load from Serbia and didn,t ask. Some places even sell a ugl called NAS pharma in amps, which says made in Malta but looks Turkish to me judging at the packaging...brought some tren ace it was really strong.


Thats true, I buy all my meds and HCG from Turkey. Every single one, just go into the local pharmacy(ies) - eczane - and there is no problem, if not available in the amounts needed they can source it and tell you when to come back. My HCG and Hydrocortisone was delivered the next day while in Istanbul, the same happened in Izmir, and they need 2 days in Antalya. I visit Turkey every year at least twice so I can guarantee that. The service is impecable.


----------



## Af1 (May 16, 2015)

Brought a load back recently. Every pharma had it but could only get primo, proviron, nolva clomid and anadrol. Was really cheap


----------

